# Frage an die Mods,



## MikeCharly (19. Sep. 2007)

Frage an die Mods!

Bezugnehmend auf Nikitas Beitrag Nr. 123 in der Rubrik Sonnenuntergänge:
Sie schrieb:
_“ ......Ich weis nicht ob ich hier einige Wetterbilder einstellen darf, ......“_

Dazu hätte ich eine Allgemeine Frage:

Darf man hier im Forum Bilder von Naturereignissen, Landschaften usw. einstellen.
Evtl. sogar ne kleine bebilderte Reportage über einen Spaziergang oder Ausflug in die Natur machen?


----------



## karsten. (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Frage an die Mods,*



			
				MikeCharly schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Dazu hätte ich eine Allgemeine Frage:
> 
> ...




Klar , 

solange Du dabei kein Copyright brichst   
Niemanden beleidigst , beschimpfst oder bedrohst 

und 

die Bilder nichts so gut   
oder so schlecht sind , 
dass es uns die Tränen in die Augen treibt !

mfG


----------



## Dodi (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Frage an die Mods,*

Hallo Volker!

Klar doch - schau mal hier, hab auch schon so etwas gemacht. 

Ansonsten kann ich mich Karsten nur anschließen.


----------



## Joachim (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Frage an die Mods,*

@Volker
Klar kann und darf man! 

Im Album gibt es eine spezielle Kategorie für größere Bilder: das Fototechnik-Album

Ansonsten halt im "Foto-/Videotechnik" Forum oder aber in der "Plauderecke"

Wenn Wünsche zu bestimmten Formaten oder Dateiendungen bestehen - dann PN oder Mail mich an. Wenn wünsche erfüllbar sind geben wir gern unser bestes.


----------



## Joachim (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Frage an die Mods,*

@Dodi
Du warst wohl schneller ...   aber dein Link zeigt ins Archiv, dort sollte Volker dann doch nicht posten.


----------



## MikeCharly (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Frage an die Mods,*

Ups, Ihr seid ja richtig schnell! 

Danke für Eure positiven antworten, denn ich kann mir vorstellen, daß man durch bebilderte Reportagen etwas mehr von anderen Gebieten kennenlernen kann.
Appetit holen sozusagen, so wie durch Dodi´s Bilder vom Elbsandsteingebirge.
Speziell im Herbst, zeigt sich die Natur oftmals in einer einzigartigen Farbenpracht.


----------

